# qualité du réseau Bouygues pour l'Iphone



## clawie (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Voilà dans quelque mois (engager avec orange jusqu'en mars) j'ai l'intention d'acquérir un iphone 3G chez l'opérateur Bouygues avec un forfait bloqué spécial Iphone mais je peux lire que le réseau bouygues n'est pas terrible par rapport à orange ou SFR, pourriez-vous me donner des infos s'il vous plaît. Merci


----------



## chacha95 (8 Novembre 2009)

Moi aussi je suis pas mal intéressé par les feedbacks sur Bouygues...


----------



## xum (12 Novembre 2009)

Salut

J'ai le forfait UM bloqué pour iPhone (qui fait du bien quand on avait un forfait 20 plus cher chez orange avec pas beaucoup plus de prestations)

[Internet mobile]
Dans le train niveau reseau internet EDGE ca va bien, 3G tres variable moins bonne accroche que chez orange pour la 3G
En voiture ca passe relativement bien (équivalent avec orange)
Sinon en ville c'est nickel, même parfois mieux qu'orange niveau débit!

[Fonction Tel/SMS]
Ça marche partout (ou presque - je suis pas allé en plein milieu d'un champs de mais, ni a 2000m d'altitude ou btw la 3G orange était présente - mais c pareil pour tout le monde)

Au final très content d'être passé chez Bouygues


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Novembre 2009)

Il n'y a pas de réponse générale possible.
Tout dépend de l'endroit où tu te trouves et de la couverture de cet endroit pas l'opérateur.
Pour l'EDGE, la quasi totalité du territoire français est couvert par les 2 opérateurs, pour la 3G, la couverture d'Orange est très supérieure à celle de Bouygues, en particulier en Bretagne (mon épouse est chez Bouygues, je suis chez Orange, j'ai pu constater cette différence même dans des villes moyennes comme Quimper).
Il faut consulter les cartes de couverture des différents opérateurs.
Personnellement, contrairement au contributeur qui précède, je suis très content d'avoir quitté Bouygues pour Orange... Comme quoi...
Ce qui était intolérable chez Bouygues, c'était des interruptions de service nocturnes (sur mes 2 téléphones, ce n'était donc pas lié aux appareils) à Montrouge, donc aux frontières de Paris, qui me rendaient injoignables 1 à 2 fois par an, interruptions que Bouygues a toujours nié, et pour lesquelles la société ne m'a donc jamais porté aucune explication.
Une à deux fois par an, la nuit, ce n'est pas très grave, me direz-vous, sauf quand on est médecin et d'astreinte... Plus jamais rien de tel ne m'est arrivé depuis 2 ans que je suis chez Orange.
Quand au débit meilleur chez Bouygues que chez Orange, je n'est jamais constaté ça à Paris : internet sur l'iPhone abonné chez Bouygues de mon épouse est souvent d'une lenteur désespérante, comparé au mien.
Enfin, il ne faut pas négliger le fait que Bouygues ne propose pas pour le moment de mode modem (et ne donne aucune information pour le futur quand on les contacte), et que son service client soi disant si plébiscité ignore jusqu'au terme de cartes sim jumelles.
Ils sont quand même légèrement à la ramasse sur le plan technique par rapport à d'autres, et à Orange en particulier...


----------



## chacha95 (13 Novembre 2009)

Et... par rapport à SFR ? Je pense garder mon opérateur actuel finalement (SFR), bien que les tarifs Bouygues soient plus attractifs.


----------



## clawie (13 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse, je pense que je vais quand même rester chez orange malgrés le prix plus élevé que chez bouygues, la conseillère orange m'a dit qu'il y aurait des forfaits série illimités pour noël je vais voir ce qu'il propose.. merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## emique (15 Novembre 2009)

Et ils vous ont dit quand elles vont sortir ces offres ?


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Novembre 2009)

Dans le forum "Opérateurs" il y'a des topics bien documentés sur la couverture de BT, suffit de cherche un peu. 

A+


----------



## emique (15 Novembre 2009)

Merci j'ai vu après. Je débarque un peu depuis hier sur ce forum désolée.


----------



## clawie (15 Novembre 2009)

emique a dit:


> Et ils vous ont dit quand elles vont sortir ces offres ?



Je pense que c'est à partir du 19 novembre


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Novembre 2009)

emique a dit:


> Merci j'ai vu après. Je débarque un peu depuis hier sur ce forum désolée.




A+


----------



## emique (16 Novembre 2009)

Bon ben aujourd'hui j'ai craqué et profité de l'offre Orange Origami Star 1h + 1h avec les 100 euros remboursés et le Iphone 32 go à 179 euros avant déduction des 100 euros. Je pense que c'est une bonne offre.


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Novembre 2009)

C'est pas débile.

A+


----------



## Ptit-Luis (17 Novembre 2009)

emique a dit:


> Bon ben aujourd'hui j'ai craqué et profité de l'offre Orange Origami Star 1h + 1h avec les 100 euros remboursés et le Iphone 32 go à 179 euros avant déduction des 100 euros. Je pense que c'est une bonne offre.



Bonjour

Juste une précision, tu veux bien dire que tu vas bénéficier d'une seule réduction de 100 euros sur l'iphone et non pas d'une réduction de 100 euros sur l'iphone et de 100 euros sur le forfait ?

Bonne journée


----------



## emique (17 Novembre 2009)

Oui c'est ça 100 euros remboursés sur le prix du téléphone. Et c'est déjà pas mal...


----------

